# Old School bikes



## polymoog (Sep 20, 2009)

We had another one of these really great veteran moped events yesterday, some of these guys move pretty fast, since they are _slightly_ modified 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





Comments always welcome


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## keybq (Sep 22, 2009)

lol #5 coolest bike there


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice face expressions you've caught 

2,3,6,9 are great !


----------



## polymoog (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone   Yeah it's cool when you can see their faces


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Sep 22, 2009)

Excellent panning!


----------



## polymoog (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## ocular (Sep 23, 2009)

Dirt track huh ?


----------



## Goontz (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome. I'd love to get an old cafe racer project to putz around on some day.


----------



## polymoog (Sep 23, 2009)

ocular said:


> Dirt track huh ?



Yes, a trotting track to be exact, where they otherwise hold horse & cart races. 



Goontz said:


> Awesome. I'd love to get an old cafe racer project to putz around on some day.



Thanks, yes vintage mopeds are becoming more and more popular here


----------



## AmericanMag (Sep 23, 2009)

I would love to get my hands on an old Vespa or Lambretta and build it from the ground up...


----------



## Heck (Sep 26, 2009)

You did even better than the last time.


----------



## Big (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice pans!
What shutter speed were you using?


----------



## polymoog (Sep 27, 2009)

Heck said:


> You did even better than the last time.



Thanks, yes I felt like I had a better angle and movement this time around. Also helps that it was an event I had been to once before, so I knew the track and where the sun would be etc



Big said:


> Nice pans!
> What shutter speed were you using?



Thanks, some were 1/125 and some were 1/100


----------



## boomer (Sep 27, 2009)

Sweet shots! Great job capturing the emotion of the shots too.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Sep 27, 2009)

Those all look like great shots! I can't believe the rider in #9 is not wearing any eye protection especially on a dirt track.
We have the same type of track where I live in that it's main purpose is a horse track, I'm a huge fan of Speedway racing and they only race 1 time a year in my area.


----------



## polymoog (Sep 28, 2009)

boomer said:
			
		

> Sweet shots! Great job capturing the emotion of the shots too.



Thanks  Sometimes I get lucky and you can see the guys face ... 



Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> Those all look like great shots! I can't believe the rider in #9 is not wearing any eye protection especially on a dirt track.
> We have the same type of track where I live in that it's main purpose is a horse track, I'm a huge fan of Speedway racing and they only race 1 time a year in my area.



Thanks, not everyone had goggles, it wasn't mandatory, though helmets were, as well as back protectors in the higher speed categories. I've actually never seen a speedway race in real life, just these old bangers  Nice pic BTW


----------



## jbetz (Sep 29, 2009)

This must have been a lot of fun to shoot! I love shot 5. Really nice framing and lighting. Nice work!


----------



## polymoog (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks  I was lucky with the lighting, sunshine was really a lot of help there, gave some nice sharp outlines against the blurry backgrounds.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice shots, was anyone racing a Garelli, i used to have a Garelli Tiger cross in 19XX


----------



## polymoog (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks, sadly no-one was racing a Garelli, don't know anyone here that has one, to be honest ...


----------



## gsgary (Sep 30, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Thanks, sadly no-one was racing a Garelli, don't know anyone here that has one, to be honest ...


 
This is it, what a mean machine :lmao:
http://motorbike-search-engine.co.uk/classic_bikes/garelli_tiger.jpg


----------



## polymoog (Oct 1, 2009)

gsgary said:


> polymoog said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, sadly no-one was racing a Garelli, don't know anyone here that has one, to be honest ...
> ...



Nice  I forwarded to a moped friend here in Sweden, he's bound to have heard of them, as well as if there are any in Sweden ...


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 2, 2009)

These are all excellent pans! #9 makes me feel like I'm right in on the action. #10 also has a nice perspective, love the shadow that stretches out across the track.


----------



## polymoog (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------

